# Green as a lizard, a Small Salamander force.



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello forum members. I want to start a Project log called "Green as a lizard". Its going to be my new small Salamander army which will probably end up on eBay. But if I will fall in love with it I will leave if for my personal use. I'm planning on having a dreadnought, one Rhino, one Razorback, two squads of space marines, one squad of scouts and Forgefather Vulkan Hes'tan. For now this is what I've came up with.











You can also follow the project on my *blog. *

Cheers.
Brovatar.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice Green stuff work there mate


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

some awesome stuff on your blog mate, can't wait to see this progress.

Also, If you're ever near my house and fancy teaching me how to sculpt amazing salamander stuff, i can pay you with tea & biscuits :wink:


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

I like the GS work, But the captain (assumption) Looks a little too bloated and nurgley


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

You mean Vulkan, or the bald guy?


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Vulkan. He seems a little too big. His chest looks as big as a terminators!


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Project continues. I have finished painting all bases for my salamander force hope you like them.




Cheers


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

Looking good so far - love the bases :good:, only problem is I think I have to agree with Lethiathan, Vulkan looks a bit bloated, unless you used a Terminator body, in which case he should look fine at the end (maybe add a bit of greenstuff to add a couple of mm to his height


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

I think your gs skills are great. I love the bases, I see so many people buying the resin ones, its nice to see you made your own. For the lava did you use some sort of PVA glue or ez water type of substance?


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

That's some GS work so far. And I love the bases.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

cirs85 said:


> I think your gs skills are great. I love the bases, I see so many people buying the resin ones, its nice to see you made your own. For the lava did you use some sort of PVA glue or ez water type of substance?


Thous are resin :> but I made them with friends ;p They will be for sale soon and dirt cheap if any one is interested send me a PM


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

I got my marines almost done. After that ill make a squad of scouts finish up Vulkan and a razorback. 







Happy Easter!


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

The Scouts 95% done and ready for some paint.



Cheers


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Rhino door. What do you think ?



Cheers


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Impressive GS skills indeed. Although the rhino door looks more like a bull's head than a salamander. I understand that a front view of a salamander is going to be difficult to sculpt. I think your first rhino door is far better.


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

This is going to be sheer joy to follow! The bases look awesome but I have a question, would you consider painting a light source on the models from the lava? Could be hard but would look beyond beautiful. GS work is inspiring! Would love to see a tutorial for those power fists! Keep it up! +rep


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

That latest rhino door is ok and with paint on it I think it'll come out great. Maybe thin out the horns a bit, I think that's what gives it the bull look. Otehrwise all this work is great, you've done some excellent GS sculpting. I can't wait to see the models painted up. 

+rep for great GS working.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

A Wip photo of a Dreadnought for you what do you think about the color?
About that power fists . I'm making some resin ones you want any?

http://brovatar.blogspot.com/2012/04/dont-step-on-lava.html









More photos on the blog.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice GS work, and always nice to see one of the less obvious chapters getting a look in. I agree with *shaantitus*, though, in that I think the first Rhino door is the better of the two.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

stunning GS skills and fantastic painting. I love that shade of green and the contrasting orange of the fire. Great stuff

Rev


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Love the color on the dreadnought. I like how the gradient goes from dark to light on all the various surfaces. And the highlighting on the edges are not over the top.


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

The green paint on the dread is beautiful. Bright but not over-the=top. Great plog you have going.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

OK I've started to paint up some Tacticals there are still WIP but you get the main Idea. Tell my what do you think of them ? 

http://brovatar.blogspot.com/2012/04/flaming-pants.html








Brovatar


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Loving the brighter than usual shade of green. Your flames look great as well. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I second liking the green. It really pops. 

I also like how you've done the flames. Most Salamander armies I've seen just have flames on the pauldrons, never on the greaves, then again, they're usually not painted black either. 

I have to ask, are you done with them? I'm just wondering why the right most marine doesn't have flaming greaves like the rest.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

Those look great, I especially like the skin tone, that color can be hard to pull off and you've done an excellent job of it. You've got some beautiful Marines there, keep it up.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

They're looking great mate, is that airbrush work ?

+1 on the skin tone, really works well.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

I only airbrushed them moot green. After that its all brush.
The unit fully done and on the lava bases

http://brovatar.blogspot.com/2012/04/protectors-of-nocturne.html









Brovatar


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

They look gorgeous mate, excellent work. :victory:

Only thing i would suggest is to drop the white from the flames. It looks great on the magma but you don't usually see pure white in a naked flame so it looks a little out of place to me.


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Beautiful work. I +1 to the green. The flames are really well done. The lava bases just finish the excellent work. Great job!


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes i did reduce some white as you can compeer it with the previous photo. But I don't know if I should cut it off all together.


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

love the greens on these guys well done im looking forward to more


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

New update. Wip photos of The salamander transports

http://brovatar.blogspot.com/2012/04/pimp-my-rhino.html


















Brovatar


----------



## Josh101 (Dec 16, 2011)

WOW, i really like the vibrant greens and the flames are spectacular:king:


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

Damn it man ... it's people like you that make me wonder why I even bother picking up a brush ...

Seriously though, those are some really nice looking models! Keep up the great work. Can't wait to see more!


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

nice work on the flames. reallyh like the GS work also


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

That fire breathing dragon looks a lot better with some paint on it. No more bullish look, I think it was just the horns.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Another 5 guys. I like this Sergeant better.

http://brovatar.blogspot.com/2012/04/bearers-of-flame.html









Brovatar


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

Lookin good as always Bro, the flame on the back of the flamer looks a bit darker than it should, other than that, yet another awesome offering of models.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Here is a Work in progress photo of the scouts. I have a little question for you guys. What color should I paint the pants? Grey?

http://brovatar.blogspot.com/2012/04/gauntlet-of-flame.html



















Brovatar


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

OHH WOW! Brovatar, I don't know how I missed this (probably because I was busy with finals) but you are doing some excellent work on your Salamanders! Well done Sir! The fire and lava are particularly wonderful!

+Rep

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Salamander project continues

http://brovatar.blogspot.com/2012/05/green-rihno.html
First Rhino









Brovatar


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

Absolutely stunnning.
Have you painted the salamander face yet?


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

You mean the white one ? Or the one on the razorback ?


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Okey, Got some Salamander Scouts for you guys. The Project is coming to an end. I'm one Razorback and Vulkan away form finishing.

http://brovatar.blogspot.com/2012/05/its-getting-too-hot.html









PS: If you like what i do you can fallow me on Facebook
Cheers,
Brovatar


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Squad of 10 guys done. PF Sarg, Flamer and a ML. It's getting harder to face the fact that I'm making them for eBay.

http://brovatar.blogspot.com/2012/05/salamander-tactical-squad.html
CMoN link: http://www.coolminiornot.com/305099




























PS: I would like to invite you to join my "Subscriber Appreciation Contest" If you want to have a chance to get something painted for free, just join in.
http://brovatar.blogspot.com/2012/05/subscriber-appreciation-contest.html

Commments are welcome.
Brovatar


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

The Dreadnought is finished I'm quite happy with him hope you like him too.
Some more photos on the blog:
http://brovatar.blogspot.com/2012/06/bring-in-big-guns.html




























Cheers,
Brovatar


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I like it a lot, are they the FW guns? I love the subtle scratches on it


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Nope thous are from Games Workshop.


----------



## unexpectedbill (Aug 10, 2011)

Aegis Defence Line? It is what I used on my Psyfleman dreads for GK...Looks great +rep! for sure


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Beautiful models. There is no way I would ebay those sallies!


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

The vehicles are ready. Tomorrow I'll post photos of finished Vulkan and finally the project will be closing. I hope to put it up for auction on eBay next week so if they caught your attention keep an eye open for them and who knows you might be their first general and lead them to battle for the first time.

http://brovatar.blogspot.com/2012/06/lizard-head-laser-cannon.html





































If you like what i do please some show support and like me on Facbook http://www.facebook.com/pages/Brovatars-Painting/302958173094710 

Cheers,
Brovatar


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Don't know how I've missed 6 pages of this. I've just skimmed through and ogled the pictures. They're fantastic, have some rep.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Vulkan finished now time to do some Group pics and have them packed really nicly and they will go strait too eBay.

http://brovatar.blogspot.com/2012/06/forgefather.html



















If you are interested in buying them before they land on eBay let me know via PM.
Cheers,
Broavatr


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

For those who were interested in how I did The power armor on those Salamanders here's a tutorial on just that: 
http://brovatar.blogspot.com/2012/06/how-to-paint-space-marine-salamanders.html










Cheers,
Brovatar.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

More stunning work, great salamanders!


----------



## folketsfiende (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow, that's some excellent stuff! The green is so vibrant, and the detailing is great. I would have a real hard time selling something so well painted.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Hers a Group photo of the Salamanders.










Cmon Link: http://www.coolminiornot.com/309031
Blog Link: http://brovatar.blogspot.com/2012/07/salamanders-on-ebay.html
eBay Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/12094250158...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_6899wt_1185

I would appreciate it if you would spreed the word and help me find a new home for this force.

Cheers,
Broavatr.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

"All marines prepare to drop"
Hers a video of the Salamanders Check it out ! 






Cheers,
Brovatar


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

WOW those are awesomely done. INTO THE FIRES OF BATTLE. the dragon emblem looks a lot better painted


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Anyone got a spare $745 they can lend me? I want those Salamanders. I was sceptical at first with the GS but now they're all painted they're... Beautiful. If you don't sell them keep them and expand them!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Damn this log is impressive as all hell. I am stunned by all of it.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Salamanders didn't go that easily on eBay so I thought that they need better photos. So here's my new Salamander army gallery. Enjoy.

You can find them on ebay from *499*$
http://brovatar.blogspot.com/



















































































Brovatar


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

They are great mate but I'd never pay $500 for them, even if I had that money to spend. Too few mini's for a fighting army and I'd not want to pay that amount for something that sits on the shelf.

I do wish mine looked as magnificent tho'


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Back to the Salamander project.
There is a new army coming up so keep your eyes opened.

Blog: Sons of Vulcan coming back ~ DEN OF IMAGINATION Miniature Painting Service





































Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

I wish i could do this with an airbrush


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Update on the Salis.

Termis done.

BLOG: Hammer of the lizard ~ DEN OF IMAGINATION Miniature Painting Service




























Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

That tone of green is really neat and vibrant, i thonk it goes really well with your clean and smooth painting style. I also love the osl and the bases! terminators and the dread are my favorites


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Those bases are amazing, is that cork and greenstuff?


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Jacobite said:


> Those bases are amazing, is that cork and greenstuff?


Yes but those are resin casts actually.

Oki time for some Scouts.
Blog: Hidden in the ashes ~ DEN OF IMAGINATION Miniature Painting Service



















Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

your painting skills are so ridiculous its not even funny. Nice work!


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

The salamanders that i painted back in the days of freelancing got some attraction form clients.
We did recently a display base for a kill team for one client and a whole big saly army for another one.

Here is the display base:

BLOG: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2014/02/salamanders-kill-team.html















And the start of the huge army will be the centurion models.
This army will have like 50 infantry and 7 vehicles or something like that so stay tuned.

BLOG: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2014/02/salamanders.html




























Hope you like what you see there will be more soon.
Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## Jolnir (Feb 11, 2014)

Saw these on Facebook. Very nice.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Beautiful work as always - your sallies are still too green for me, but they are stunning!


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Veeeeeeeerry noice work!!
Very nice indeed!!


----------

